

Ask HN: Which startup biography to read? - bojanbabic

I&#x27;m going on a trip for 3 weeks and would like to read a book. 
Was thinking about &quot;Hatching Twitter&quot;. Heard from a friend that it has GOT moments where everybody stabs each other. Any other recommendations?
======
tlb
Founders At Work [0] (by YC founder Jessica Livingston) has the stories of
many great founders and their companies. It's my favorite book on the subject.

[0] [http://www.foundersatwork.com/](http://www.foundersatwork.com/)

~~~
bojanbabic
just read review that stories are bit outdated. does this statement stands the
ground?

~~~
kayman
the stories are old, some from the 2000 dot com boom. But I find the content
relevant and the mindset of the creators useful.

